# Serbian (BCS): prorađujući



## reka

What is "prorađujući", "prorada" - is that like "working on","treatment"?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Orlin

Dajte kontekst, molim vi!


----------



## phosphore

_Prorađujući_ would be a form of a verb _prorađivati_, but it doesn't sound good to me and I'm not sure if that verb even exists.

_Proraditi_ means _to start working_, but there is no such word as _prorada_. _Prorađujući_ would be the present participle form of the imperfective counterpart of that verb, which, as I said, might not really exist.


----------



## Duya

_Prorađivati_ and _prorada _don't sound awkward to me, though I come from an engineering background. For example, a protective device (such as an automatic fuse) _prorađuje_ (i.e. reacts) each time when a short circuit occurs. Such an event is called _prorada_. (Check Google search). However, in this case, the verb is iterative, i.e. _prorađivanje_ is a repetitive action.

In the context of psychology (where Reka is doing the translation), it's tough to say without context. It might mean _to work through_ (imperfective), though it sounds a bit ad hoc. 

Hm, does it perhaps come from http://www.branka-jakelic.com/terapijski_rad.asp? :



> *Psihodrama* je jedna od metoda grupne psihoterapije u kojoj osoba o svom problemu ne razgovara već ga, uz pomoć voditelja i drugih članova grupe, odigrava na improviziranoj sceni, *prorađujući* *ga* na taj način ne samo na mentalnoj i emocionalnoj razini već i na tjelesno-staničnoj.




In this context, it means "to work through" indeed.


----------



## reka

Hey guys, thanks a lot!

Yes, indeed, the context is psychoanalytical: ...tako što je posticao pacijentkinju da se seti svega što može u vezi sa simptomima, *prorađujući *"sloj po sloj patogenogh materiala" i nastojeći da se uspostavi "uzročni niz asocijacija"...

and

"terapijski proces sastojao se od *prorade* bolnih osećanja..."

So, that would be: he was *working on* the layers of the pathological material

I am sorry I haven't given the sentences before, I just jumped straight to the word. I really appreciate your help on this!


----------



## Majalj

Going through painful feelings/layers of... ?


----------



## phosphore

Duya said:


> _Prorađivati_ and _prorada _don't sound awkward to me, though I come from an engineering background. For example, a protective device (such as an automatic fuse) _prorađuje_ (i.e. reacts) each time when a short circuit occurs. Such an event is called _prorada_. (Check Google search). However, in this case, the verb is iterative, i.e. _prorađivanje_ is a repetitive action.
> 
> In the context of psychology (where Reka is doing the translation), it's tough to say without context. It might mean _to work through_ (imperfective), though it sounds a bit ad hoc.
> 
> Hm, does it perhaps come from http://www.branka-jakelic.com/terapijski_rad.asp? :
> 
> 
> 
> In this context, it means "to work through" indeed.


 
Interesting, though it still sounds really odd to me.


----------



## Duya

reka said:


> "terapijski proces sastojao se od *prorade* bolnih osećanja..."
> 
> So, that would be: he was *working on* the layers of the pathological material



Well, not exactly. "Proraditi/prorađivati" implies that the "work" was thorough and meticulous, which nuance "to work through" -- I think -- carries better. Of course, translation to Slovene is another issue...


----------



## reka

Yes, work through is more appropriate, I understand. 

Maybe in slovenian I could say: terapevtski proces se je sestojil iz *predelave* bolečih občutkov.

I need to think some more


----------

